# [b] Kostenloses Webhosting werbefrei - so wie früher



## Flip89 (17. Mai 2011)

Servus Community,

vor drei Jahren durfte ich mein Projekt bei Euch vorstellen - vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal für die Gelegenheit. Es haben sich damals nach der Vorstellung richtig viele User das Projekt angeschaut - 3 Jahre später ist eine "richtige" Firma aus der kleinen Website geworden.

Das damals vorgestellte kostenlose Hosting bieten wir jedoch nicht mehr an, jedenfalls nur noch unter einer gesonderten Domain und auf Einladung.

Da der Thread hier im Tutorials.de-Forum damals für mich so der Start war, dachte ich, ich geb mal was zurück und werf ein paar Einladungscodes für das Free-Hosting in die Runde.

*www.hostingsociety.com* bietet:
-- Kostenloses Webhosting ohne Werbung 
-- Unlimited Webspace, Traffic, Datenbanken, E-Mails, Domains
-- PHP & MySQL
-- Backupmanager, Statistiken, CMS-Installer, Java-FTP ...
-- Alles unter einer Oberfläche und selbst entwickelt


Viele Grüße,
Stefan

(hab nachgedacht und fande das Thema in diesem Forum besser platziert als unter Homepage-vorstellen. Sollte die Moderation anderer Meinung sein, bitte verschieben, auch der Titel wird dann umgehend um die URL ergänzt um den Forenregeln zu entsprechen)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Mai 2011)

Danke Flip89, werde ich mir mal anschauen 

Hinweis: anscheinend habe ich gerade den letzten Code erwischt 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Flip89 (6. Juni 2011)

Wir haben für die nächsten Tage die Invitecodes testweise entfernt - d.h. aktuell kann man sich ohne Einladung anmelden.

Auch wurde die Integration von SSL im Mitgliederbereich nun vollständig abgeschlossen.

Über Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Flip89 (14. Juni 2011)

Sorry für Doppelpost - aber: HostingSociety wurde übrigens heute auf Deutschlands größten Technik & Gadget Blog erwähnt -> 400 Signups in unter einer Stunde. Wir werden uns überlegen, wie lange die Registrierung noch offen bleiben kann.


----------

